# Sticky  Beginners Card Cut Competition



## Charles

Hello all you sharpshooter wannabes! We want to encourage everyone to try their hand at precision shooting. Now, I know a lot of you think you just cannot accomplish the outrageous fine shooting of some on this forum. But I am here to tell you that you are better than you think. There are 3 tips for becoming an excellent shot:

1. Practice.

2. More practice.

3. Even more practice.

To get your confidence up, we are instituting a BEGINNERS CARD CUT COMPETITION. The contest is open to everyone who does not yet have a card cutter badge.

This competition will follow the same basic format as the 10 meter card cut badge, BUT IT WILL BE SHOT AT 6 METERS, OR 20 FEET. With fall weather coming on, you should be able to find an appropriate indoor place to shoot at that distance. And the task at 6 meters (20 feet) should be easier than at 10 meters (33 feet).

A card cut is one of the easier trick shots ... you only need one well placed shot to be successful. Soooo, what are you waiting for????

We are going to offer some PRIZES for those who qualify. I will keep track of all those who are successful. At the end of the competition, I will randomly draw names for the prizes. As of now, there are 3 prizes up for grabs. One of the prizes is a lovely frame, donated by Dan Hood, known on this forum as bigdh2000.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_10_2016/msg-13470-0-64825800-1476183025.jpg

In addition, there will be two cash prizes of $20 US. If I come up with more prizes, I will post a notice about them.

The contest begins right now. To enter, you must post a video of your shoot (please put it in this thread). The contest will end on Wednesday, November 30, at midnight, Pacific Standard Time.

Please, please, please ... pay very careful attention to the regulations spelled out below. In all cases, I will be the judge of whether or not a particular entry qualifies. If you have any questions or comments, just post them here or send me a PM.

Best of luck to everyone ... now get out there and start shooting!!!!

Cheers .... Charles

*Regulations:*

For this contest, the target is the edge of a standard playing card. Before the shot, the card must be in pristine condition, uncreased and undamaged. The goal is to cut the card cleanly with one shot from a distance of 6 meters, or 20 feet. The card may be supported by a clamp. To count as a cut and not just a tear, the cut must not occur right at the clamp ... there must be a portion of the card remaining between the clamp and the cut. The cut must be the full width of the card, not just a portion (for example, not just the top corner). For this contest, it is very important that the card be seen close up. If your video shows more than one shot, it must be possible to verify that the card was not damaged by any shot prior to the cutting shot. For this reason, you should avoid placing the camera behind the shooter. If you insist on placing the camera behind the shooter and you take more than one shot, then after each shot you must walk the camera up to the card to show that the card has not been damaged. The card must remain clearly in the view of the camera during the entire process.

To begin, please note the following:

1) You cannot use lasers or enhanced optics like a magnified scope.
2) You must support the weapon yourself, no benchrests, prone shooting or resting the elbows on a solid surface.
3) Shoulder stocks, wrist braces, are allowed ... and if you want to shoot while sitting down, that's fine too.
4) Ammo should be .60 caliber (15 mm) or smaller.

The video must be unedited. The target must be clearly visible, reasonably close up, and the shooter must be visible. Note: the target must be visible for the entire shooting sequence ... that is to avoid any possibility of switching or manipulating the target.

Either one of two camera setups is preferred.

1. You may mount a mirror next to the catch box. The camera is set up in front of the catch box, but somewhat off to one side. The focus is on the target ... the card. ... but the shooter must be visible in the mirror. Here is an example:






2. You may mount the camera slightly behind the targets, focused on the targets, but also with a view down the range to the shooter. Here is an example:






There is a more problematic camera arrangement.

3. The camera may be set up behind the shooter, with the target down range. This setup is very poor, because it is difficult to verify what is going on at the target site. For example, it is difficult to tell that a card is undamaged if more than one shot is taken. To avoid controversy and ill feelings, you are strongly advised to use arrangement 1 or 2, above, rather than this one. PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS ARRANGEMENT.






If you insist on using this arrangement, please note the following. Keep that card in view at ALL times from the time you mount it until you are finished shooting and you go back to check the card. So, since you are not using a mirror to show you at your shooting position, you need to back away from the target with the camera trained on the target, NOT on the tape on the floor. And when you go back to the card after shooting, keep the camera trained on the card, NOT on the tape on the floor. Do not worry about verifying the distance until you are finished showing us the card after shooting. Finally, if you need more than one shot, after each shot you must approach the target and show that it is undamaged before you take another shot.

*Distance verification:*

When shooting, the shooter should stand behind a visible barrier of some sort ... a table, a saw horse, a concrete block, etc. Immediately after the shooting, the distance must be verified by tape measure. The distance must be measured on camera, from the front of the catch box to the shooting position. The video should also show a clear view down the entire range. The best bet is to have the tape in place before you start your video. After you are done shooting and have verified the cut, you may then verify the distance by showing the beginning and end of the tape.


----------



## Tag

Great idea Charkes!!!!!!


----------



## treefork

This is a great and generous gesture that encourages and promotes slingshot enthusiasm . I encourage everyone eligible to give it a go and just have fun with it as your skills improve .

A big thanks to Charles and Big Dan Hood !


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Charles

Great idea. I don't think I will enter the contest but you have motivated me to TRY to cut a card....never tried before. Who knows, I might surprise myself and actually be able to do it.

PS I might be in Victoria latter this month.

Cheers

Grandpa Pete


----------



## Charles

Grandpa Pete said:


> Charles
> 
> Great idea. I don't think I will enter the contest but you have motivated me to TRY to cut a card....never tried before. Who knows, I might surprise myself and actually be able to do it.
> 
> PS I might be in Victoria latter this month.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Grandpa Pete


Give it a try, GP ... you will surprise yourself! And keep me posted about your Victoria visit. Maybe we can go hoist a beer or two.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Tag said:


> Great idea Charkes!!!!!!


Hope it appeals to your grandkids!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421

I had a few cards that were not so pristine.. but did the job.. but i didnt record because the cards werent perfect. I cut a card though! So i am happy. Cant wait to buy some new cards.


----------



## Charles

pult421 said:


> I had a few cards that were not so pristine.. but did the job.. but i didnt record because the cards werent perfect. I cut a card though! So i am happy. Cant wait to buy some new cards.


Well, now you know you can do it!!! Sooo, get some new cards and get shooting ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## MakeSlingshots

I like the idea of showing fireworks with slingshots.


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Sounds like fun, I'll have to rig up a camera set up really soon and give it a try, I have yet to attempt a card cut but my wife and I have been shooting for a few weeks now and we have been steadily improving on vertical beer cans from 10m...
Count me in..!


----------



## Charles

RealLifeMorty said:


> Sounds like fun, I'll have to rig up a camera set up really soon and give it a try, I have yet to attempt a card cut but my wife and I have been shooting for a few weeks now and we have been steadily improving on vertical beer cans from 10m...
> Count me in..!


Go for it, RLM!!! You will be surprised at your own skill.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421

And boom goes the dynamite. Uploading in a few


----------



## Rick O'Shay

I cast up about 1300 lead balls yesterday. I started practicing today to get back in the grove. I just need to figure which frame to use and it look like my f16 will be the one to use just have to reband it tomorrow.


----------



## Rick O'Shay

I do have a quick question on rules. Is it all right to have a larger target behind the card for contrast since I am half blind lol. I guess aim point behind the card in catch box.
Thanks dan


----------



## Charles

Rick O'Shay said:


> I do have a quick question on rules. Is it all right to have a larger target behind the card for contrast since I am half blind lol. I guess aim point behind the card in catch box.
> Thanks dan


Absolutely no problem ... Whatever helps you see your target is fine.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

pult421 said:


> And boom goes the dynamite. Uploading in a few


Looking forward to it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421

Charles said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And boom goes the dynamite. Uploading in a few
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

 its there charles!


----------



## bigdh2000

Excellent competition, Charles. If there are enough entries, I might be persuaded to provide another frame as a prize. So here is how that will work. If there are more than 20 successful entries, I will add one more frame to the prize table.


----------



## bigdh2000

pult421 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And boom goes the dynamite. Uploading in a few
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its there charles!
Click to expand...

Dude, show your fans the like, man!


----------



## Charles

For the record, here is our first successful entry:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/58689-beginners-card-cut-entry/

So come on, everyone. The ice has been broken ... time to join in the fun!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill

Hey guys I've never tried for these type of precision shots before but it was fun going for it hope this video counts to enter the contest thanks for watching


----------



## Tag

Excellent video!!!!! I like the way you clamped the card. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bigdh2000

Luck over skill said:


> Hey guys I've never tried for these type of precision shots before but it was fun going for it hope this video counts to enter the contest thanks for watching


Excellent shooting.


----------



## pult421

Great shooting dude!!


----------



## Luck over skill

Thanks everybody, I've never actually gone for shots like that maybe I'll try some badges videos next


----------



## Charles

You did a great job on that one! And shooting full butterfly at that!!!! Give that young man a ceegar!!!! Sooo, you are the second qualifier ... your name is in the hat.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## va6yag

Uhhh....Charles.......

Does putting a .30 cal through the sliding glass patio door count?

( and now I don't get my allowance from the wife until I replace the door.......ugh.....)

Remember your backstops, folks.....


----------



## Charles

va6yag said:


> Uhhh....Charles.......
> 
> Does putting a .30 cal through the sliding glass patio door count?
> 
> ( and now I don't get my allowance from the wife until I replace the door.......ugh.....)
> 
> Remember your backstops, folks.....


Sorry ... that was the patio door bust competition, which was last year ....

... and just in time for a Canadian winter ... way to go!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## va6yag

Charles said:


> va6yag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh....Charles.......
> 
> Does putting a .30 cal through the sliding glass patio door count?
> 
> ( and now I don't get my allowance from the wife until I replace the door.......ugh.....)
> 
> Remember your backstops, folks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ... that was the patio door bust competition, which was last year ....
> 
> ... and just in time for a Canadian winter ... way to go!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Darn it......always late for the party, eh?

(And we're having an Indian Summer in Alberta atm....glass man is installing the new door Monday....ugh...)


----------



## Rick O'Shay

Getting closer, I am about ready to start shooting video. I just need to figure out how to mount iPad to film. Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## Luck over skill

Rick O'Shay said:


> Getting closer, I am about ready to start shooting video. I just need to figure out how to mount iPad to film. Any ideas would be welcomed.


I'm sure there are tons of ways u can do that, but the way I mounted my phone in the video is I had those little blue sticky things they sell at Walmart for sticking things on the wall, it was perfect for me because it let put the phone anywhere and any angle too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

Go for it!!! We only have two entries so far ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag

Va6yag, I did my best not to laugh at your misfortune of shooting your patio door, but after Charles response I couldn't hold back. It could have been worse, your wife could have been standing in front of the door)-: this post brings back many childhood memories that are funny now, not so funny when it happened(-:


----------



## Rick O'Shay

va6yag said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> va6yag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh....Charles.......
> 
> Does putting a .30 cal through the sliding glass patio door count?
> 
> ( and now I don't get my allowance from the wife until I replace the door.......ugh.....)
> 
> Wow that glass company can get tempered fast. I am a glazier and it takes us about two weeks to get tempered glass.....you know what is funny I have thrown patio door units in the dumpster and hit them dead center as hard as I could and not broke them. It is really stronger than most people think. But when you hit it just right you can have a glass shower. Lol
> I actually go by Iamdrglass on most forums.....mood luck with the wife.
> 
> Remember your backstops, folks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ... that was the patio door bust competition, which was last year ....
> 
> ... and just in time for a Canadian winter ... way to go!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it......always late for the party, eh?
> 
> (And we're having an Indian Summer in Alberta atm....glass man is installing the new door Monday....ugh...)
Click to expand...


----------



## Y Axis

Oh shoot I just saw this now! Motivation to pick up my slingshot again. Video comin as soon as I'm confident in my shot again


----------



## va6yag

Tag- no worries.....I laughed about it, m'self.......the wife, on the other hand, didn't see the humour in it.....

Charles- I hit the top corner of the door.....right where it meets the edging, and yeah.....glass shower....(the landlord is a friend of mine, and he has an extra door that'll fit.....might get my allowance afterall!!)


----------



## brucered

No video uploaded as I forgot to verify distance on camera...but I was quite happy to know I could do it.

My first one!



Spoiler


----------



## spacepilot

Good job, Bruce! Hope to see your video soon!


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Hi Charles

Thanks for the great idea to give beginners a chance to perform. I spent this rainy sundy afternoon in my basement and did my best. However, it took me 11 (eleven!) frustrating :banghead: tries in which I did hit the cards but didn't cut them. Until finally in the twelvth take the movie catched the ferfect shot I waited a long time for. Have my uploaded movie with my request to go into the hat. I'll soon try to do the 10m card cutter - now I'm confident that it's possible .






Greatings from Switzerland

ggaggo


----------



## pult421

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles
> Thanks for the great idea to give beginners a chance to perform. I spent this rainy sundy afternoon in my basement and did my best. However, it took me 11 (eleven!) frustrating :banghead: tries in which I did hit the cards but didn't cut them. Until finally in the twelvth take the movie catched the ferfect shot I waited a long time for. Have my uploaded movie with my request to go into the hat. I'll soon try to do the 10m card cutter - now I'm confident that it's possible .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatings from Switzerland
> ggaggo


 good SHOOTIN george!! Thats awesome. 3 down.


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Hi folks

For all of you who know the suffering when you're near but not close enough ..... :cursin: ......

I shrunk my painful  hours (in fact there were only 2) down to a 6min25sec "making of" of my numerous tries to become a "beginner card cutter". Just to make you laugh (but I know; you suffer the same when trying this kind of stuff) and let you have a share in my joy this rainy Sunday afternoon. Be aware: bad audio (best turn off) and blurring at the points of intersection - sorry, I'm not a video crack and did it with my ordinary foto camera. Anyway, here it is:






I wish you a good start into the new week and have fun shooting

ggaggo


----------



## bigdh2000

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> Thanks for the great idea to give beginners a chance to perform. I spent this rainy sundy afternoon in my basement and did my best. However, it took me 11 (eleven!) frustrating :banghead: tries in which I did hit the cards but didn't cut them. Until finally in the twelvth take the movie catched the ferfect shot I waited a long time for. Have my uploaded movie with my request to go into the hat. I'll soon try to do the 10m card cutter - now I'm confident that it's possible .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatings from Switzerland
> 
> ggaggo


Excellent shooting bud. Congrats on the successful entry.


----------



## Tag

Excellent shooting


----------



## Kalevala

:yeahthat: and good video :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi folks
> 
> For all of you who know the suffering when you're near but not close enough ..... :cursin: ......
> 
> I shrunk my painful  hours (in fact there were only 2) down to a 6min25sec "making of" of my numerous tries to become a "beginner card cutter". Just to make you laugh (but I know; you suffer the same when trying this kind of stuff) and let you have a share in my joy this rainy Sunday afternoon. Be aware: bad audio (best turn off) and blurring at the points of intersection - sorry, I'm not a video crack and did it with my ordinary foto camera. Anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you a good start into the new week and have fun shooting
> 
> ggaggo


Excellent effort! You are hitting the card well. My suggestion would be to try to increase your velocity ... shorten your bands a bit, or use a good taper. With a higher velocity, I think you will do this just fine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> Thanks for the great idea to give beginners a chance to perform. I spent this rainy sundy afternoon in my basement and did my best. However, it took me 11 (eleven!) frustrating :banghead: tries in which I did hit the cards but didn't cut them. Until finally in the twelvth take the movie catched the ferfect shot I waited a long time for. Have my uploaded movie with my request to go into the hat. I'll soon try to do the 10m card cutter - now I'm confident that it's possible .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatings from Switzerland
> 
> ggaggo


GREAT!!!! I am so pleased for you. I will not tell you how many times I tried this before I was successful!!!! You are officially "in the hat"!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Hi Charles

thanks for the supportive comments. I followed your advice and shortened the bands a bit for higher velocity. and excited as I was after my beginner's card cut success, I turned back to my basement immediately this evening, set up all the equipment to hunt for the 10m card cut - and succeeded!! :king: I put the video in the correspondent pocket-predator-badges-page and hope it's all fine with it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/page-3

and yesssss; it's fun for sure! thanks for organizing this kind of stuff - it helps to keep the child alive in an elder man's head (and heart). :thumbsup: I love it.

cheers from Switzerland

ggaggo


----------



## spacepilot

Good job, Georges! What bands and ammo did you use?


----------



## Georges Gaggo

spacepilot said:


> Good job, Georges! What bands and ammo did you use?


Hi spacepilot

I use TBG of about 20cm to 23cm (tapered from 2cm to 1,5cm) and shoot with 9mm steel balls (with a draw length of about 80cm to 83cm).


----------



## spacepilot

Georges Gaggo said:


> spacepilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, Georges! What bands and ammo did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi spacepilot
> 
> I use TBG of about 20cm to 23cm (tapered from 2cm to 1,5cm) and shoot with 9mm steel balls (with a draw length of about 80cm to 83cm).
Click to expand...

Georges, thanks! Again, good shot, and you are hitting the card so well at 10m!


----------



## Sinnbad11

Wow I just saw this, this is pretty cool! I'm at college right now but I will have to give this a go on thanksgiving break. Awesome idea.


----------



## theTurk

Here's my entry attempt :













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

theTurk said:


> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done!!! That is a good cut. Your name goes in the hat for the prizes.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## brucered

Good shooting @theTurk

The video doesn't work for me, but I saw it elsewhere.


----------



## theTurk

brucered said:


> Good shooting @theTurk
> 
> The video doesn't work for me, but I saw it elsewhere.


Thanks man, glad you got to watch it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Charles said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done!!! That is a good cut. Your name goes in the hat for the prizes.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks Charles !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacepilot

Alright guys, here's my entry for the competition. Charles, let me know if this is good for the drawing.

Thanks treefork for your advise and encouragement. Thanks Georges Gaggo for sharing your band set up.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## spacepilot

theTurk said:


> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good shot man! What's with the holes on the cactus? :rofl:


----------



## theTurk

spacepilot said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good shot man! What's with the holes on the cactus? :rofl:
Click to expand...

Thanks, the kids used to shoot at them with air rifles :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

spacepilot said:


> Alright guys, here's my entry for the competition. Charles, let me know if this is good for the drawing.
> 
> Thanks treefork for your advise and encouragement. Thanks Georges Gaggo for sharing your band set up.
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161116_213408.jpg


That was some good shooting! You are in for the draw .... Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## truthornothing

Ok that does it, I've got to figure out my video set up but I think I am ready


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to your video.


----------



## Georges Gaggo

theTurk said:


> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


impressively nice shooting - this looked smooth and easy going. you should have gone for the 10m at once - will be a piece of cake for you.

jalous seeing you walking around in shorts over there in san diego - here it's getting pretty winter cold

ggaggo


----------



## spacepilot

Charles said:


> That was some good shooting! You are in for the draw .... Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. Now I need to try the 10m card cut badge.



truthornothing said:


> Ok that does it, I've got to figure out my video set up but I think I am ready


David, you are definitely ready! Just do it. I clamped a mirror with flexible handle from harbor freight to the tripod for the video, and it worked pretty well.


----------



## pult421

Congrats to all the new entries. Definitely a great little comp


----------



## theTurk

Georges Gaggo said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry attempt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> impressively nice shooting - this looked smooth and easy going. you should have gone for the 10m at once - will be a piece of cake for you.
> jalous seeing you walking around in shorts over there in san diego - here it's getting pretty winter cold
> ggaggo
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes...the weather here is a true blessing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick O'Shay

Wow I am getting frustrated lol....I have set my rules up as such......I go out and shoot five some times ten rounds. I am moving the card about a quarter of the time but can't get a clean hit.....I know I will get lucky soon, but I am wanting more than luck......I may not get a entry on this one but I am getting more accurate .


----------



## Tag

Hang in there Rick O'Shay!!!!!!


----------



## Charles

Rick O'Shay said:


> Wow I am getting frustrated lol....I have set my rules up as such......I go out and shoot five some times ten rounds. I am moving the card about a quarter of the time but can't get a clean hit.....I know I will get lucky soon, but I am wanting more than luck......I may not get a entry on this one but I am getting more accurate .


Just keep at it ... you will get there. The more you try, the better your accuracy will become. Be sure you have good velocity ... higher velocity will cut the card more easily.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Charles said:


> Rick O said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I am getting frustrated lol....I have set my rules up as such......I go out and shoot five some times ten rounds. I am moving the card about a quarter of the time but can't get a clean hit.....I know I will get lucky soon, but I am wanting more than luck......I may not get a entry on this one but I am getting more accurate .
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep at it ... you will get there. The more you try, the better your accuracy will become. Be sure you have good velocity ... higher velocity will cut the card more easily.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

I just confirm Charles´ hint. Only when listening to him and shortening my bands for higher velocity I cut the card instead of only hitting and half-cutting. Yes, it's harder to keep your holding hand quiet for aiming, but the velocity is needed for the true cut. Just keep on trying. The sensation when cutting is just increadible. I mean; who the f.... on this planet is able to cut a card in half? I mean, you hardly can see that bitch from 6 meters. So, when cutting, you´ll sleep like an angel, I promise.
ggaggo


----------



## Kalevala

Rick O'Shay said:


> Wow I am getting frustrated lol....I have set my rules up as such......I go out and shoot five some times ten rounds. I am moving the card about a quarter of the time but can't get a clean hit.....I know I will get lucky soon, but I am wanting more than luck......I may not get a entry on this one but I am getting more accurate .


You can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## brucered

Too cold here for outside shooting. I don't have an indoor range and refuse to shoot down a hallway or in a living area.

Good luck to everyone who entered and thanks to everyone involved in running the contest and supplying prizes.

If only I had verified my distance.


----------



## cole_is_best12

I would like to know how many entries are up right now if you are allowed to awnser


----------



## Charles

I believe we just have 4 entries so far.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rick O'Shay

Well I gave it a go. I am a better shot now than a month ago. Can still move the card but not split.....but I am pretty sure I can get it done soon......damn work has gotten in the way of free time.....stand by for the ten meter.


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Same here, I am going to wake up early tomorrow and try to get another session in but an entry is highly unlikely... ☹️


----------



## spacepilot

Good luck guys! Like has been mentioned before, make sure you have enough velocity. I was using 3/8" steel balls, and 20-14mm taper Theraband gold at 500% stretch with a draw length of about 32 inches, and I think that was just enough to get a clean cut if I hit the card square on.


----------



## truthornothing

Is it legal to use hex nuts for this badge?


----------



## Charles

truthornothing said:


> Is it legal to use hex nuts for this badge?


Yep!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rick O'Shay

So who is the lucky winner? Congrats.


----------



## Charles

Well, today (Dec. 1) was my birthday, and I have been busy with social matters. I will reveal all tomorrow.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill

Dang I must have missed the party invitation, well maybe next year lol. Hope all was well for u on ur birthday and wish u many more ahead


----------



## theTurk

Charles said:


> Well, today (Dec. 1) was my birthday, and I have been busy with social matters. I will reveal all tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Happy cake day Charles!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Happy birthday Charles


----------



## Ibojoe

Happy birthday Charles!! Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## spacepilot

Happy birthday, Charles! Sounds like you had a good day!


----------

